# Does anyone know about Direct flight from China to Mexico?



## Guest (Jan 10, 2012)

Does anyone know about Direct flight from China to Mexico?lane:


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

I believe that there are no direct flights. There are flights from Peking to Los Angles. From LA, there are many flights to Mexico.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2012)

joaquinx said:


> I believe that there are no direct flights. There are flights from Peking to Los Angles. From LA, there are many flights to Mexico.


Thank you for your response :} appreciated!  Gracias... 

Is just I've heard news about direct flight from China to Mexico - you can even google to see for yourself 

Muchas Gracias


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2012)

*******************

:focus: -- I've already called many travel agency in here, but they offer many connecting flights. That is why I've joined this forum, to see and know directly from people of Mexico. Hmm 

Muchas Gracias

lane:


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

HuniBani said:


> Sorry about the this thread - it's not about making my reputation go up. I didn't know.  I'm new here so bear with me.
> 
> :focus: -- I've already called many travel agency in here, but they offer many connecting flights. That is why I've joined this forum, to see and know directly from people of Mexico. Hmm
> 
> ...


I doubt there are many people on this forum who have had occasion to fly from China to Mexico, so this may not be the best place to look for the information you seek. Why not just Google "direct China to Mexico flights" and see what you come up with?


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> I doubt there are many people on this forum who have had occasion to fly from China to Mexico, so this may not be the best place to look for the information you seek. Why not just Google "direct China to Mexico flights" and see what you come up with?


Yeah I did already - and I saw that there is direct flight. I don't know if the flight is real, So i cme to the point to seek and hear other opinions hmmm 

Gracias! 

lane:


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Wow, someone is very confused! Most of the posters on this forum live in Mexico but are not Mexican, except in our hearts, of course! I sense the presence of a new troll on this board. And no need to curse, by the way.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

What a horrible outcome to what appears to be a simple enough question. Try to be pleasant, otherwise it doesnt make very interesting reading , nor is it very welcoming to new members

Jo


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

In order to correctly answer the OP's question we would need to know what airport in China they want to use (there are over 20 listed on Kayak) and also need to know what airport in Mexico they want to go to. 

Just for fun I looked at 4 different travel sites leaving from 6 different airports in China and arriving at Mexico City. I found a few with one stop but none with no stops. There were a few that you didn't change planes but did have stops. 

My suggestion is before you ask a question here try very hard to supply us with all the information possible. That will insure that you get the best responses possible.


----------



## Balboa (Nov 16, 2010)

If the OP was serious about booking a non-stop flight from China to Mexico, then they would either search google or contact a travel agency. Why do they post a generic post and expect other people to do the leg-work for them? If you can't find it online, then it's likely not offered. Just my two cents... .


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Balboa said:


> If the OP was serious about booking a non-stop flight from China to Mexico, then they would either search google or contact a travel agency. Why do they post a generic post and expect other people to do the leg-work for them? If you can't find it online, then it's likely not offered. Just my two cents... .


Indeed! However, first of all most things can be found on google these days, so no one need ever ask anyone anything and there is a way of saying such things. 

If the OP is simply trying to add to their call count, then so be it, any adverts or unsolicited links will be removed and if its to enable them to PM, then we will soon get complaints if they're advertising or multiple pming

Jo xx


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

As an ex travel agent you need to distinguish between direct flight and nonstop flight. There are NO nonstop flights from anywhere in china to Mexico. You have direct flight with a minimum of one stop, and there WILL BE an aircraft change either in European city or USA west coast city.
There is no way round it. 
The distance even in this day and age is too great even for the most modern of aircraft.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2012)

If you are Filipino, you could fly to Auckland, New Zealand , where you would not need a transit visa. Then catch a Qantas flight to Santiago, Chile where you would also be in-transit, then catch a Copa flight to Panama and on to Mexico. No entry visas required in any of these airports, but you could not exit the airports either. You will need a visa to come to MX.

If travel time isn't an issue, you could take either of the ocean freighters CMA CGM Verlaine or CMA CGM Voltaire from Hong Kong to Manzanillo, Colima, MX port. Partial tickets only available if they have open cabins, and estimated travel time between the two is 21 days. Cost for the partial trip is about US$2700 for a single cabin and includes meals and port charges. Stops in China, Japan, Korea and then direct to MX without any stops in the US.

you can see this at www "dot" freightercruises "dot" com.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

GringoCArlos said:


> If travel time isn't an issue, you could take either of the ocean freighters CMA CGM Verlaine or CMA CGM Voltaire from Hong Kong to Manzanillo, Colima, MX port. Partial tickets only available if they have open cabins, and estimated travel time between the two is 21 days. Cost is about US$2700 for a single cabin and includes meals and port charges. Stops in China, Japan, Korea and then direct to MX without any stops in the US.
> 
> you can see this at www "dot" freightercruises "dot" com.


I'll put the link in for you Maris Freighter Cruise & Travel Club, Around the World Cruises


although you could have done it yourself


----------



## mike mariachi (Jan 26, 2012)

*yes, there are*

Aero Mexico is flying 3 times a week from Shanghai to Mexico City with a 2 hours layover in Tijuana to refill. On the eastbound trip, you have to exit the plane for immigration, but re enter into same plane. On the westbound flight, you just stay onboard. Though it takes approx 17 hours (with 13 hours time difference) it is the fatest connection one could get.


----------



## dongringo (Dec 13, 2010)

mike mariachi said:


> Aero Mexico is flying 3 times a week from Shanghai to Mexico City with a 2 hours layover in Tijuana to refill. On the eastbound trip, you have to exit the plane for immigration, but re enter into same plane. On the westbound flight, you just stay onboard. Though it takes approx 17 hours (with 13 hours time difference) it is the fatest connection one could get.



BRAVO - best answer of the month


----------



## Ken Wood (Oct 22, 2011)

*Forum ettiquette*

I have followed this thread, and have felt, since day one, that the question was legitimate, yet was probably asked by someone who was not thoroughly advanced in their web search literacy and thought they could find some help on a friendly neighborhood forum. I appreciate the input from the moderators, and, stating my own preferences, I would utilize the forum more if people would reply to questions when they can add value, but leave the policing to the moderators. We each make the decision to reply or not reply to a thread. If we waste time "doing legwork" it's because we chose to.


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

Ken Wood said:


> I have followed this thread, and have felt, since day one, that the question was legitimate, yet was probably asked by someone who was not thoroughly advanced in their web search literacy and thought they could find some help on a friendly neighborhood forum. I appreciate the input from the moderators, and, stating my own preferences, I would utilize the forum more if people would reply to questions when they can add value, but leave the policing to the moderators. We each make the decision to reply or not reply to a thread. If we waste time "doing legwork" it's because we chose to.


I'm sorry but I still don't believe that the OP really wants an answer. He/she has not answered two questions posted here-one what airports does he/she want to use to leave China and which one does he/she want to use to arrive in Mexico. The other question is the difference between direct and non-stop flights. 

If you have been following this forum for the past year or so you would have found a number of posters who were as legitimate as a swimming pool on Mars. The anonymity of the INTERNET gives some people the feeling that they can post anything here and get us to jump with the answers. There are a large number of very well informed posters on the site and, for the most part, they are ready and willing to help any legitimate OP. 

We don't expect the moderators to police each post. Yes they sometimes catch us when we're feeling a little nasty. Those of us who post here converse regularly and I feel we have the right to voice our opinions. 

And as far as 'leg work' goes at times it hard to tell if it's a waste of time or not, that's why, in some cases, we post what we do.

OK now I'll get off my high horse and get back to earth.


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

There are good points on both sides of this issue, but it's not always easy to draw the line between trolling and a legitimate question that's inarticulately expressed. I've been on internet forums since the early '90s, yet on several occasions I've assumed trolling or other hidden agendas, only to be proved wrong. Likewise for assuming sincerity where there turns out to be none. I don't always agree with the moderators' decisions, but I don't always agree with the self-policers, either. Some of us who look at the forum regularly have a tendency to assume that everyone does likewise, or that it's easy to search previous posts because we have experience doing it. Especially for newcomers or non-native speakers of English, that may not be the case.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

since the OP is long gone & asked for her account here to be closed due to tehaccusations of trolling there is nothing to be served by further discssion


----------

